# Fishing in Rivers with bobbers?



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Anybody here ever try fishing in slow moving rivers with bobbers?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

many times


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Did you just cast upstream and let it drift downstream and repeat?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

you bet , it is kinda slow fishing but effective.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep..do it quite a lot with crawdads..works VERY well! Just cast upstream a bit and float down the slower current..it's also a KILLER presentation just below low dams


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

helgramites, minnows, or my favorite LEECHES. you can get fish right in the current but I usually try to work the edge of the current just below riffles or the best spot for a float I believe is in eddies and backswirls.


----------



## wildlifecr13 (Jul 6, 2007)

or use a nightcrawler - its a classic, and it works - especially if you get it at or near bottom - pick up catfish quite often when everything else fails to bite.

i agree that the best strategy is to find a hole where current drops off a bit, near structure, and plop it in there. its my fall back when nothing else is working and i at least want to catch a few fish.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I even do it on the mighty Ohio, current or in dead spaces. Might surprise you what can be caught


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Thill makes bobbers that are specifically designed for fishing moving water. Researching that is a good start. Most people don't put enough weight on a bobber rig, the bobber should barely be sticking out of the water (only the painted indicator part should show).


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

What I the fish in the second picture???


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Bobbers are the only method for these lil cats I use.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> What I the fish in the second picture???


 
Looks like a sauger. He must have been bumping bottom with his bobber rig.
I'd be interested in hearing how to get a sauger with a bobber. I've only done well scraping bottom for saugers down on the river.


----------

